# your best bait of late?



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

was wondering what everyone has been catching them on for me it has been a 7in powerworm lately


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

It's been a Senko


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Any plastic worm for largemouth. Senkos and strike king coffee scented worms. Texas rigged

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Square bill cranks in a bright craw dad color and shaky heads with a green robo worm. Seems like added scent has been helping the shaky...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

It was frog but plastic worms been picking up speed lately. Anywhere from 4 - 7 inches.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

zoom flukes, beavers, and senkos


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Zoom Baby Brush Hogs in black sapphire.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

deep diving cranks


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

i would say jigs for me. It was a shaky head with a 5 inch worm. I need to get back to those 7" power worms. what weight are you guys using.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

6'' worms in motor oil, texas rigged with smallest slip sinker i have(i think 1/16) hit 5 ysterday in a exteremly clear,featureless retention pond.

still gettin smallies on the buzzbait. An a couple on bigjoshy swimbaits.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

last week it was a spinnerbait, this week it was a strike king crankbait that dives 7-9, different days, different lakes, different baits. i have been picking up a few on swimbaits as well.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I like to crank so crankbait. Been using the Bomber fat free mostly.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Wacky rig green pumpkin Senko, black and blue 1/4oz jig with black trailer,tidy black buzzbait with no skirt but 3" black with gold flake twister tail with trailer hook.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Strike King series 5 XD crankbait, a soft plastic shad imitation on a drop shot, and a 3/16 oz tube jig head rigged with a 4" tube.


----------



## douglacj (Apr 9, 2010)

Green pumpkin tubes


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

White swimbait/perch swimbait, 3" and 4". and super doos on dropshot. 4" Zoom finnese worms. At night the ole black buzz still getting a few.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pigsticker said:


> Wacky rig green pumpkin Senko, black and blue 1/4oz jig with black trailer,tidy black buzzbait with no skirt but 3" black with gold flake twister tail with trailer hook.


I had a skirt fall apart on my buzz one night, and had some chompers skirted double tails(blk/blue) with me. Put one on the buzzbait and Wham! got me some nice farm pond Bass, used it on the tusc and got a baby Pike on it. Ill be sure to give it more use... first time i tried it was this year.


----------



## ohflyfisher614 (Apr 2, 2010)

black roostertail on ultra light gear, for smallies.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

My latest favorite is a 9 inch SnakeWorm a friend of mine makes.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Chompers twin tail grubs are great baits


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Always the Dropshot. Never stops working...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

today i got out and caught 8 little fish on the havoc juice worm junior and 1 on a jig


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

today I found out the smallies in the creek really wanted the skitterpop after trying several other things with just a few shorties, I lit up some nicer fish in used water first few casts.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

7" Berkley power worms have been good for me, blue fleck or blue fleck with firetail.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Plastic critters/worms


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Of late I have been having more success with squarebill and other shallow diving crankbaits.


----------

